# Landscape Design courses



## JB Mohler (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello fellow sun worshipers!

Im thinking about picking up a cert or even a bs in landscape design. Any pros out there think its time/ money well spent?

How many of you have landscape designers on staff , that isnt a wife or someone with OJT?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ty. (Jul 16, 2007)

I plan on going into landscaping for my self once I graduate from college. Im going to UWSP, and Im thinking of majoring in urban forestery, and a minor in soils.

I figure with those combinations of classes I should be covered.


----------

